# MY NEW BUMPER !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and finally the man that made it all possible.. without his hard work i wouldnt have been able to get this bumper..










Rocket ... aka Oscar


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

ur not gonna paint it, are u ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i am going to paint it i just got to get my funds ready in about a week or 2.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

nice. Lucino bumper.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

clean that engine bay


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yeah it getting cleaned soon after a few weeks.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet. How much was it?


----------

